# Sony is number one in the Chinese Full Frame market



## yungfat (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi folks,

Sony is now officially No. 1 fill frame in the China market. The biggest market in the world (same said this)...

https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-is-number-one-in-the-chinese-full-frame-market/

Any comments?

Thanks.


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 10, 2018)

Sony is certainly making inroads in Camera market share and in many cases innovation in new models. Other companies can maintain or increase share only by more investments in the segment. Next 3 years will be interesting.

https://petapixel.com/2018/05/22/sony-investing-9b-in-image-sensors-aims-to-be-top-camera-brand-by-2021/


----------



## unfocused (Jun 10, 2018)

For two months, and apparently according to a survey commissioned by Sony.


----------



## snoke (Jun 10, 2018)

unfocused said:


> For two months, and apparently according to a survey commissioned by Sony.



Sony pay for something, something say Sony best.

Where independent survey?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2018)

Sony bought their way to the top in the US 2 years ago by offering huge discounts on trade-ins of any camera. They cleared out inventory that would not sell.

Its possible that the same thing is being repeated in China, dumping inventory that no one wants at the typical Sony high prices.

Asian countries do appreciate smaller cameras, the Canon "M" series sells well there.
One of the reasons I expect to see a small Canon FF mirrorless body with a new lens mount is that Asian countries are driving new camera sales, and have so much more potential for even more sales. The US and Europe are no longer the biggest markets.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 18, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony bought their way to the top in the US 2 years ago by offering huge discounts on trade-ins of any camera. They cleared out inventory that would not sell.
> 
> Its possible that the same thing is being repeated in China, dumping inventory that no one wants at the typical Sony high prices.
> 
> ...




The a7III is the top selling ILC camera in Japan in May, so probably something similar is happening in China. It is not the "discounts" theory you keep pushing.

The rankings are:

Sony A7III
Fuji X100F
Fuji XT2
Nikon D850
Nikon D500
Sony A7rIII
Canon Eos KIss
Panasonic G9
Fuji XH1
E-M5II


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 18, 2018)

Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Sony bought their way to the top in the US 2 years ago by offering huge discounts on trade-ins of any camera. They cleared out inventory that would not sell.
> ...



m'eh. The A73 may be the best selling camera but the issue is the best selling manufacturer. Sony is 1st and 6th. Nikon is 4th and 5th. Fuji is 2nd 3rd and 9th. 
SO to my mind the headline of Sony being the top brand is dodgy. If however, the discussion is whether mirrorless is taking over DSLR that is a different discussion - the problem is that there are several fantasists who thing 'Sony' and 'mirrorless' are the same thing. 
So my interpretation would be that small-form mirrorless is the key market, not FF mirrorless and it probably the future. So Sony is probably in trouble, more so than people say Canon are.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Jun 18, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Small body with small sensor, not so difficult for many manufactures to design/make. 

Small body with larger sensor and FF lens mount, I suggest we should wait what Canon/Nikon have to offer with FF mirrorless. Canon's current crop and 1" mirrorless bodies...well...nothing to be impressed at all.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 18, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> Small body with small sensor, not so difficult for many manufactures to design/make.



I agree...but the market numbers would suggest that is where the profit it. But Sony are solidly in the FF market. 



Mr1Dx said:


> Small body with larger sensor and FF lens mount, I suggest we should wait what Canon/Nikon have to offer with FF mirrorless. Canon's current crop and 1" mirrorless bodies...well...nothing to be impressed at all.


Canon have their APS-C to back them up - Sony has.....?
I have said before that Sony's strategy relies on people taking customers from CaNikon - once CaNikon have their own integrated range of APS-C and FF, where do Sony go?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I have said before that Sony's strategy relies on people taking customers from CaNikon - once CaNikon have their own integrated range of APS-C and FF, where do Sony go?



Perhaps the same place they went with their DSLR line.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> Will cont. to stay and focus on superior cameras for high-end users. Cameras that you don't often see in Canon line-up much these days.
> 
> PS. CR watch dogs soon will come and start bla....bla..bla in SALE#, lens, colors science, menu, ergonomics. Same old peps same old stuffs.



You're right...I mean, have you seen all those superior Sony cameras on the sidelines at the World Cup? Oh, I guess those aren't high-end users like you. Or maybe they just don't have your high-end ego. 

Keep on Canowhining, by all means don't let little things like reality influence your opinion.


----------



## slclick (Jun 19, 2018)

Another 'Who Cares' response here!


----------



## dak723 (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mr1Dx said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah, Another Sony fan who can't grasp that for many of us, Canon makes the best cameras. Certainly better than anything Sony has made so far. If you like Sony mirrorless - good for you. Why insult those who don't agree with your opinion?


----------



## dak723 (Jun 19, 2018)

slclick said:


> Another 'Who Cares' response here!



I agree. Who cares? I wouldn't care if Sony was No. 1 in the US market. I buy the camera that works best for me - and so should everyone else. Where it is ranked matters not one iota to my photos. And, photography is about the photos, isn't it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> Don’t mistake high-end cameras with working photographer cameras. I know it’s hard some ignorant Canon brainwashed users to distinguish between the two. These peps can only see what on the sidelines, and blindly don’t see other millions using mirrorless as their compact cameras.



I guess it depends on how you define 'high end'. I define it based on performance against my needs. I know some people just believe what the internet tells them about how Sony is superior, and I know some people can't think for themselves. 




Mr1Dx said:


> Are you the one making fun of mirrorless sale few years back? Canon squeezed your ba*** by having you invested into their L lenses and you have no choices EXCEPT wait-wait and more wait to get their half-baked FF mirrorless cameras.
> 
> It’s hurt to see A7 III for $2k kicks FF market in the rear right???



I'm haven't made fun of mirrorless sales. I have stated facts about MILC sales, and made fun of people who can't accept reality about those facts. 

Sure, I'm invested in Canon. The thing is, financially I'm perfectly able to buy into another system if it would better meet my needs. Sorry if it's too hard for you to accept that Canon meets my needs very effectively, as they do for the majority of photographers. Does it squeeze your testicles that someone makes a different choice than you? That's pathetic. 

Incidentally, the a7III doesn't meet my needs at all. If you gave me one for free, I'd decline, and if you insisted, I'd take it and donate it to a charity. 

Thanks for playing. I think I hear your mom calling down to the basement, telling you it's past your bedtime.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> I know it’s too much for you and brainwashed Canon lovers to accept


You seem to be struggling with basic English here: it has been clearly explained to you that we use Canon _because it does the job_: how that can equate to being "brain washed" (except in the mind of a troll) is a mystery.



> that entry level a7 III is too much for 6D II & 5D4.


Sony cameras are an ergonomic _nightmare_ - I can only assume that you haven't actually used one yourself; or that your demands are _very_ limited. 

I wouldn't have one given, either. Especially if I had to match it with the Sony equivalent of my 500mm F/4 Mk II lens.

Oh, hang on a minute - there _isn't_ one, is there? IBIS on 500mm is a joke...



> It’s even more when we talk about a9, it makes your and my old 1dx look like S**** in most aspects of photography – AF points, fps, tracking.


But if a 1D-x _does the job we need of it_, the Sony spec list is an irrelevance, isn't it?



> Since you and I are on A7III and Sony mirrorless, just want to remind you to change your bed sheets tomorrow norming because A7III/A9 is like fantasy bodies for Canon fanboy like you to dream of. Keep on drooling!


Let's see if you're as cocky when (not if) Sony pulls out of the camera business, eh?


----------



## Woody (Jun 19, 2018)

Tugela said:


> The a7III is the top selling ILC camera in Japan in May, so probably something similar is happening in China. It is not the "discounts" theory you keep pushing.



Depends on which website you look at.

You seriously believe what you posted? 

An expensive FF camera (be it DSLR/MILC) sells better than a cheap entry-level camera?

Please....

From https://www.bcnretail.com/research/ranking/monthly/list/contents_type=101, for the month of May-2018, the top 3 bestselling ILCs are:

(1) Canon EOS Kiss X9
(2) Canon EOS Kiss X9i
(3) Canon EOS Kiss M

That looks a lot more credible, IMHO. It is consistent with Canon's worldwide market shares and the top selling cameras are all entry-level ones. Within the top 20 cameras for May 2018, Sony only has A6000 models in position 12 and 14 while Canon has 9 cameras up there.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 19, 2018)

The next time I am out shooting my Canon camera/lenses, I wont care about it anymore than I don't care about it now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr1Dx said:


> I know it’s too much for you and brainwashed Canon lovers to accept that entry level a7 III is too much for 6D II & 5D4. It’s even more when we talk about a9, it makes your and my old 1dx look like S**** in most aspects of photography – AF points, fps, tracking.
> 
> Since you and I are on A7III and Sony mirrorless, just want to remind you to change your bed sheets tomorrow norming because A7III/A9 is like fantasy bodies for Canon fanboy like you to dream of. Keep on drooling!



Last night, I had pleasant dreams about several things that are important in my life… The tools I use to take pictures don't make that list. 

It sounds like you're so emotionally attached to your tools that you sleep with your Sony camera. You should be warned that the a7 series has notoriously poor moisture sealing around its base, so your nocturnal emissions on your camera's bottom may irreparably damage your bed partner.


----------



## Durf (Jun 19, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> The next time I am out shooting my Canon camera/lenses, I wont care about it anymore than I don't care about it now.



I feel the same way when out shooting with my Canon gear.....the cameras feel great in the hand and I enjoy using them, I even love the sound of the mirror slappin!

It's actually rather ridiculous that those that hate Canon cameras are even on this forum; isn't that the definition of trolling?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 19, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> It sounds like you're so emotionally attached to your tools that you sleep with your Sony camera.


Defining yourself by your choice of camera really does suggest a personality which is fundamentally lacking in some pretty important ways.

_There are far more important things to be emotionally invested in..._


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 20, 2018)

Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Sony bought their way to the top in the US 2 years ago by offering huge discounts on trade-ins of any camera. They cleared out inventory that would not sell.
> ...



no it isn't.

not even close.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The a7III is the top selling ILC camera in Japan in May
> ...



Of course it’s not. The top three ILCs in Japan in May were the SL2 (Kiss X9), the T7i (Kiss X9i), and the EOS M50 (Kiss M).

Tugela : facts :: oil : water. 

Or if you prefer plain English to analogies, Tugela doesn’t know what the hell he’s talking about...ever.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 20, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like you're so emotionally attached to your tools that you sleep with your Sony camera.
> ...



Wait--are you saying you don't sleep with yours?


----------

